# Any one else find the B&N app for PC complicated?



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Or at least I find it much less user friendly than the Kindle PC app.  But what I will go through for a free book or two    And they posted that the free Droid app is coming soon.  And yes, I will get it also.  Hope it is as easy to use as the Kindle app is, but based on the PC apps, my first guess is NOT.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I gave up on it.  I was trying to use it for free ebooks but I have not been able to get up the interest to try to figure it out.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ditto for me. I could never get it to do what I wanted, and if it did happen to do it I never knew what I did! Now I own a nook as well as my kindle so I won't have to use the app, thank goodness.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I downloaded both the nook apps for the Droid and the PC.  I find them so user unfriendly that I haven't even read the free books I went to all the trouble for in the first place.  I hope the actual nook is easier to use or B&N will have a lot of unhappy customers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I must be missing something...what is it y'all are trying to do?  I haven't used it much, but I have read with it.

Betsy


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

It is more complicated than the Kindle app. I think they are trying to do more. I like the Kindle app as it's simple and does the job. One thing I could not figure out how to on the Nook app was to archive a book from within the app itself. I could not do it, but I just tried again and was able to. I must have updated, or maybe it updated. So you can now archive a book now in the app but I still think they are trying to make the app do too much.

Today it's showing me side by side pages. I wanted to change it to single page view, I could not figure out how to do that. So it's not the most user friendly app. But it's better than the first version I downloaded and tried. 

I think amazon has the total Kindle/app/integration put together a little better and are clearly ahead.


----------

